# Pulmonary Function Test, what are the correct billing codes?



## nelsong5 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have read the whole LCD for the PFT but i still have my doubts on how to correctly bill one. 

1-94200-59: M.V.V
1-94240     : FRC
1-94250-59: Expired Gas
1-94260     :Thoracic Gas Volume
1-94350-59: HET
1-94360-59: DET of Resistance Airflow
1-94370      : DET of Airway Closing Volume
1-94720-59: Carbon Monoxide Diffusing Capacity

Would any additional codes be appropiate? or should i remove some?

Please link any references.

Thank you!


----------



## Glenda Hamilton (May 12, 2010)

I have a Physician questioning if only a pulmonalogy can only bill for PFT's because she is an allergist. A recent billing CME seminar told her only pulmonalogy gets paid for PFT testing. I can't find any egulations to support that. Please comment.


----------

